# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Ralox is best for gyno reversal is what I here

## MrKilliWiggle

Anyone can back this up?

----------


## austinite

Yeah, science and studies back it up. It was tested head to head with ralox and 3 other compounds and came out ahead of all. Worked for me, too.

----------


## MrKilliWiggle

> Yeah, science and studies back it up. It was tested head to head with ralox and 3 other compounds and came out ahead of all. Worked for me, too.


when you say worked for you what were symptoms and did you have puffy nipples and how long did it take?

----------


## austinite

puffy nipples is nothing, that goes away... I had a lump, which was gynecomastia . Ralox fixed it in about 4 months.

----------


## MrKilliWiggle

> puffy nipples is nothing, that goes away... I had a lump, which was gynecomastia. Ralox fixed it in about 4 months.


There is a meatly lump behind and also had an ultra sound and mammogram done and they said I had excess breast tissue which could be causing the puffy nipples. Whats your take

----------


## Keep_It_Moving

Austinite- u had gyno? And ralo worked huh? Wow.... What my were u taking for 4 months? Did u use anything for rebound? Any AI during the treatment?

Op- I had a mammogram done on my breast tissue as well... The doc said I didn't have gyno but just extra fatty tissue, bs! My endo told me I have gyno and can feel the lumps too... Those aren't always accurate my man!

----------


## Keep_It_Moving

Sorry...

Correction, what mg of ralo were u takin for 4 months? 60 or 120?

----------


## MrKilliWiggle

> Sorry... Correction, what mg of ralo were u takin for 4 months? 60 or 120?


The recomended is 60mg a day on ralox it works really well on breast tissue so the studies show this in mild gyno and even severe which I have mild ralox does not have any rebound also since im on 250mg test cyp a week ill have to attack from both sides so im also using an ai to keep estro levels in check the goal is to shrink the breast tissue back down to normal the mammogram showed mild gyno and a tad bit extra breast tissue which hopefully the ralox will correct and boom nipples shrink again well see

----------


## MrKilliWiggle

my guess is austin was around 60mg ralox for the few months

----------


## Keep_It_Moving

> my guess is austin was around 60mg ralox for the few months



I'm currently using ralox at 60mg and letro at 2.0mg, my test levels are at 1346 e2 at 24, slightly elevated lh and fsh....did u have these same issues? my baseline is 600 and im nearly double!

----------


## ANIMAL

Why are you taking Ralox AND Letro??

----------


## MrKilliWiggle

> Why are you taking Ralox AND Letro??


You can run them both....attack from both sides

----------


## ANIMAL

Ralox should be able to diminish the lump by itself, no? Isn't both overkill? I try to stay away from Letro any chance I can just for those exact reasons of crashing e2. 

Are you saying Ralox alone can not get rid of a gyno lump?

----------


## MrKilliWiggle

> Ralox should be able to diminish the lump by itself, no? Isn't both overkill? I try to stay away from Letro any chance I can just for those exact reasons of crashing e2. Are you saying Ralox alone can not get rid of a gyno lump?


 No ralox alone can I hate letro as well but the idea is to lower e2 and inhibit it as well basically increasing sucess I personally am just running ralox 60mg ed and adex .25 eod im on about day 5 nuthing yet im running it for few months Im on a TRT dose 250mg though so if your off you can get away with just Ralox

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Ralox should be able to diminish the lump by itself, no? Isn't both overkill? I try to stay away from Letro any chance I can just for those exact reasons of crashing e2. 
> 
> Are you saying Ralox alone can not get rid of a gyno lump?


Ralox alone can def reduce the lump. Trying to manage e2 with letro is so damned impossible id never try it. Ralox is king for gyno imo.

----------


## killer41qc

> Austinite- u had gyno? And ralo worked huh? Wow.... What my were u taking for 4 months? Did u use anything for rebound? Any AI during the treatment?
> !



I would like to know too .

----------


## austinite

Yes, I reversed gynecomastia with Ralox. No AI, only ralox. AI would be a bad idea.

----------


## fender08

This stuff is amazing. It took me forever to get rid of it with letro. It came back because I made the mistake of starting a cycle before it was 100 percent gone. But in a little over a week it has made an insane impact. Way faster then I thought it would. I'm taking 80 mg a day, but I'm taking vitamins as well to help with bone materialization. I really don't think it will take much longer to completely diminish the remaining gyno. Stoked about this product, and not sides at all

----------


## austinite

> This stuff is amazing. It took me forever to get rid of it with letro. It came back because I made the mistake of starting a cycle before it was 100 percent gone. But in a little over a week it has made an insane impact. Way faster then I thought it would. I'm taking 80 mg a day, but I'm taking vitamins as well to help with bone materialization. I really don't think it will take much longer to completely diminish the remaining gyno. Stoked about this product, and not sides at all


You mean, mineralization?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fender08

Yes.

----------


## bass

> Yes, I reversed gynecomastia with Ralox. No AI, only ralox. AI would be a bad idea.


I am assuming you did this while on TRT, did you have to make any changes to your TRT protocol besides not taking AI? and what was the Ralox protocol?

----------


## austinite

> I am assuming you did this while on TRT, did you have to make any changes to your TRT protocol besides not taking AI? and what was the Ralox protocol?


Well, yes, but I wasn't on a TRT dose. This was with 1500mg/week test. 60mg ralox daily.

----------


## mockery

1.6 months in my lump has gone down some, still a good meaty bit there. hard to judge if i should go to 90 from 60 or keep at 60 for another 2-3 months.

the progress has been good, and this is on cycle.

so it does work, and so far no sides like letro can cause

----------


## Speedslayerr

Austinite, how come you never bumped up the ralox dosage? Jimmy, why do you say letro is a pain for managing E2?

----------


## Darkness

Good read on here because after pinning for 12 years, this is the first time I've had the funny feeling nipples and a lump underneath. So you guys recommend just taking Ralox and no AI, even while on cycle?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Good read on here because after pinning for 12 years, this is the first time I've had the funny feeling nipples and a lump underneath. So you guys recommend just taking Ralox and no AI, even while on cycle?


You should be already taking an ai if on cycle. If you get gyno while taking ai on cycle and you choose to remaain on cycle you sshould increase ai and start ralox imo....

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Austinite, how come you never bumped up the ralox dosage? Jimmy, why do you say letro is a pain for managing E2?


I should have personalized. I have never been able to not crush my e2 using letro. I know some here (juced Porkchop for one) that swears by low dose letro so its an individual thing.

----------


## Darkness

That's what I was taking, Letro... and still showed up. Maybe no bueno anymore. The test is no even that high because the misses doesn't like the increased libido that much!

----------


## mockery

taking the two weeks off, the lump was near gone, soft and playable of what was left. after restarting the lump came back pretty fast and even bigger and harder then before. even increased ai to .5 daily adex, proper dr prescribed, not research. Mind you i think its more the nor -19 and not so much the test that is making it go bonkers. Curious if running the ralox on cycle is a waste of money or if i stop the grow will turn into a pancake over night. 

All and all its pretty interesting to see how it all works for myself, especially coming off the drugs how fast the ralox kicked in. and kicked ass.

----------


## pjliftsalot

> taking the two weeks off, the lump was near gone, soft and playable of what was left. after restarting the lump came back pretty fast and even bigger and harder then before. even increased ai to .5 daily adex, proper dr prescribed, not research. Mind you i think its more the nor -19 and not so much the test that is making it go bonkers. Curious if running the ralox on cycle is a waste of money or if i stop the grow will turn into a pancake over night. 
> 
> All and all its pretty interesting to see how it all works for myself, especially coming off the drugs how fast the ralox kicked in. and kicked ass.


Id run ralox alongside my ai at 30mg/day on cycle with no hesitation.

----------

